# 743 pounds of Blue Catfish in 4 hours - SOLO



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Stumbled across this tonight. Yowsa! 

James River&#65279; in Virginia on fresh gizzard shad


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Wasn't a new world record blue cat also caught in a Virginia reservoir last year (143 lbs?). I am obviously fishing in the wrong state.

And what was with his *8* poles? Are there no limits there on poles as well? I guess if I could throw out 8 different lines every time out it would increase my odds as well. I was thinking of moving to Florida. Maybe I should consider Virginia instead... Here I am being an idiot in Ohio limiting myself to just 2 poles...


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

That dude had the time of his life. I liked watching fiddle around with all those poles, and that huge net.lol. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Elin, you could just get a KY out of state license and then you can use as many rods as you want because Ky really has ZERO rules at all when it comes to fishing.. I guess there might be a few but obviously conservation is the furthest thing from that states long term plan..... all us catfish guys who fish on the Ohio, River always get a Ky Out of state license ( $50) and we can use as many poles as we want, but back to the lack of Ky regulations, it takes as many as 8 rods in a day to actually catch a catfish down there as the commercial netters have emptied the river of almost all decent catfish so they can sell them to pay ponds here in Ohio. 

Salmonid


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thatis one of those special if not once in a lifetime days. To do it solo speaks volumes!


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Very very cool 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> Elin, you could just get a KY out of state license and then you can use as many rods as you want because Ky really has ZERO rules at all when it comes to fishing.. I guess there might be a few but obviously conservation is the furthest thing from that states long term plan..... all us catfish guys who fish on the Ohio, River always get a Ky Out of state license ( $50) and we can use as many poles as we want, but back to the lack of Ky regulations, it takes as many as 8 rods in a day to actually catch a catfish down there as the commercial netters have emptied the river of almost all decent catfish so they can sell them to pay ponds here in Ohio.
> 
> Salmonid


Hmmm....

Well, I only got three decent catfish rods anyway that I hardly used last year. Confined to the bank as I am, I think I will keep on trying to figure out the rivers around me where I live. Don't want to get ideas above my station!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Really awesome vid!!! Heck of a job with the mess he had with rods/HUGE net on that flat bottom! Great vid tho!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

awesome video!...but where did they come up with that weight?..ididnt see him weigh a lot of those fish..i saw him weigh a few of them


----------

